# Help! I need to find an alternative to VM Polar Mint in the UK



## KimH (16/2/16)

As the very long topic reads... I need to find a juice in the UK that is comparable to VM's Polar Mint. A daunting task indeed 
Any suggestions i.r.o. international brands that measure up?

Unless of course VM are now exporting directly to London 

Thanks
Kim


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

@Rob Fisher should have idea's possibly?


----------



## Andre (16/2/16)

Maybe Thenancara's Antarctica? They are in France though.

http://www.thenancara.com/product/antarctica

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (16/2/16)

I should of know that Mr @Andre would know  - I just couldn't think of everyone that like the VM jooses.


----------



## rogue zombie (16/2/16)

PrimoVape in the UK stocks Thenancara 

As well as Five Pawns and some other nice brands.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/2/16)

Wow I was trying to look through their catalogue, and I get this page http://www.primovape.co.uk/e-liquid/brands/mountain-oak

'YOUR LOCATION ZA HAS BEEN BLACKLISTED'


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/16)

I have tried a lot of juices and if Polar Mint hits the spot I would just order from Vapour Mountain!

I have in fact just sent some VM Tropical Ice and VM XXX to a REO Mate in Germany and about to send the same to a Reonaut in California! Shipping by registered post isn't too bad... about R100 for a padded envelope with 60ml's! Delivery takes about 10 days.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KimH (16/2/16)

Thanks guys,
@Andre - Thenancara Antartica in my basket thanks 
@rogue zombie - Thanks for the heads up on PrimoVapes - here's a screenshot of the Thenancara page for you:


@Rob Fisher - I still have some ZAR over there, I will get in touch with Chrystel and see if she is willing to package some Polar Mint up for me and send through the post - thanks for the tip

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neal (16/2/16)

KimH said:


> As the very long topic reads... I need to find a juice in the UK that is comparable to VM's Polar Mint. A daunting task indeed
> Any suggestions i.r.o. international brands that measure up?
> 
> Unless of course VM are now exporting directly to London
> ...


Hey Kim, just returned from UK and found DB Freshen Up to be excellent. Is a high PG(70%) but is reasonably priced and carries a real kick. They also do a Polar Mint, worth a try. Expect to pay around £2.50 per 10ml. Hope you come right.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KimH (16/2/16)

Thanks Neal, at those prices I'm willing to take a punt on a few of their flavours


----------



## Neal (16/2/16)

KimH said:


> Thanks Neal, at those prices I'm willing to take a punt on a few of their flavours



Yeah Kim, definitely worth a shot. Just to correct myself the other menthol I mentioned is not Polar Mint it is actually called Arctic Menthol. My local vendor was selling @£2.50 each, or 5 for £10. Hope you enjoy your trip.


----------



## KimH (16/2/16)

Neal said:


> Yeah Kim, definitely worth a shot. Just to correct myself the other menthol I mentioned is not Polar Mint it is actually called Arctic Menthol. My local vendor was selling @£2.50 each, or 5 for £10. Hope you enjoy your trip.



Sorted, found a vendor called debangstix.co.uk.
We're back home in the UK for good now,... so finding a good vape store is crucial


----------



## Neal (16/2/16)

KimH said:


> Sorted, found a vendor called debangstix.co.uk.
> We're back home in the UK for good now,... so finding a good vape store is crucial


You will have no problems Kim, vape scene is huge in UK, general attitude is very accepting towards vapers. I come from small town (Carlisle) and we have 5 vendors there alone. Do not envy you the weather but hope all works out for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (16/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Wow I was trying to look through their catalogue, and I get this page http://www.primovape.co.uk/e-liquid/brands/mountain-oak
> 
> 'YOUR LOCATION ZA HAS BEEN BLACKLISTED'






What is with that ?


----------

